# R15 and Wireless network connection



## ExDish (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello,
New to the fourm. Wondering if I can have Tivo update through a home based wi-fi internet connection vs. a dial up? due to not having phone outlets in all places.

Thanks
ExDish


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

That doesn't apply here. The R15 is not a Tivo based unit. It is DTV's first attempt at their own species of DVR. I have one and have not experienced any problems yet (had about 3-4 weeks now), but MANY people have experienced a multitude of problems.

Anyways, being that the R15 is not Tivo based, it receives all updates via the satellite dish and does not require a phone line for anything other than PPV by remote control.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, there is no way to enable the R15 to connect to or work with your network. There are no hacks or tools available that work with the R15.

Carl


----------



## evcomp (Nov 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Also, there is no way to enable the R15 to connect to or work with your network. There are no hacks or tools available that work with the R15.
> 
> Carl


I have ordered PPV without any problems and there is not a phone line connected. Guess that one is obsolete now too.

R15 300.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You will be able to order PPV with the remote for a limited amount of time. When the R15 reaches a certain limit and has not been able to upload the PPV data to DirecTV, you will no longer be able to order with the remote.

You can order PPV on-line. You don't need a phone line connected to the R15 for that to work.

Carl


----------



## johnzim63 (Oct 8, 2005)

carl6 said:


> You will be able to order PPV with the remote for a limited amount of time. When the R15 reaches a certain limit and has not been able to upload the PPV data to DirecTV, you will no longer be able to order with the remote.
> Carl


Right, that's the only way they know to bill you for the PPV's you watch. An underhanded way to get a few "free" PPV's with a D10 is to disconnect your phone line and do a total memory reset on your receiver. Then call Directv and give them the old "I dunno wha-happend" routine and get them to reset everything. Prolly won't work on the R15 though. And I personally don't condone any illegal or unethical theft of programming services.


----------

